# Watson- Anzil puppy & brother to Lola



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello
I just wanted to post a picture of our gorgeous little boy. 
We can't wait to bring him home in 2 weeks. 










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

He's gorgeous


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Please let the next two weeks fly by. I have been puppy shopping finally today....not sure how but Billy ended up with a new bed too!!


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh so cute!! He's got such a sweet little face. Congrats. You must be dying for the 2 weeks to be over.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is stunning. Lucky you!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Let's hope the time flies by, looking forward to seeing him again already. 

Helen, lucky Billy. Was great to see you all yesterday


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another little Anzil goldilocks! Gorgeous!
Love the name


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He looks like a big pup! 

And very cute 

So many new puppies!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh, what a gorgeous chunky monkey! am going to enjoy watching these babies in their new homes.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Hfd said:


> Please let the next two weeks fly by. I have been puppy shopping finally today....not sure how but Billy ended up with a new bed too!!



Helen, being fair ends up being very expensive FYI. 

Watson is adorable!!!! And huge! Unless that's a toddler holding him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

He is on my 5 year old sons knee.
Anthony did say the whole litter is chunky, he even had to wean them a little early. 
Watson much the same as the rest I think.

They were all incredibly cute, was hard to choose. It doesn't show in the photo but Watson is an u usual colour. Slightly red, slightly gold with white markings across his back. But the best thing was he didn't stop wagging his tail the entire time (apart from a nap) we were there.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:congrats::congrats::congrats:

He's absolutely gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

Gorgeous!
We have our name down for an Anzil puppy, they've not being born yet, so we have a very long wait:cry2:


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Linda, well worth the wait I think.

When are they due? Anthony had 2 litters born this week. He showed my son one a 4 day old pup, so tiny.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

The weeks do go by really quickly! 
We are also getting an Anzil pup, we had a quick peek at the new pups. I think one of the litters is American.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

They are due soon. Not long after the American litter. What do those pups look like colouring wise?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

The ones he showed us were dark in colour and so tiny. Bet you can't wait for news (remember it well!)


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

My OH, friends and family are more impatient than me. I'm slightly more laid back. I trust Anthony will be in touch as soon as they are born. Then I'll get excited


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Waggy ,Watson is a stunner. He will bring you such joy.......and a tiny bit of frustration!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi, I have had the honour of meeting the lovely Lola and Watson this morning and they are both gorgeous! We have chosen our beautiful boy, we are just deciding on a name and I will post a piccie when I work out how!! Due to prior commitments we can't pick him up till 10th may, that extra week will be the longest of my life!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oooh hope our little girl was behaving lol. Can't wait to see which boy you chose!!!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

That's great, hope Watson was being good too.

Oooh which did you choose? It was hard they are all so lovely.

We would like to pick up Watson on 4th May, so will get to see your little man.

Helen when do you plan to take Lola home?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

If hubby can work his jobs round it we would like to go Friday 2nd so we don't need to take the girls in another 5 hour round trip. 
If not it will have to be the Saturday.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

We won't get to my parents until midnight (have to wait for husband to get home before we can set of). So hope to go Sunday so we dont have to get up Saturday morning & have another 5/6 hour drive.

Counting down the days. The girls must be really excited. We have a very excited little boy already

Have a lovely Easter. I'll drop you an email in the week. .


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes they are a lot more excited now we have been to see her. Your little boy is lovely, he is going to love having a dog of his own! 

You have a good Easter too.....next bank holiday we will have our babies home 😃


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I can confirm that Lola and Watson were perfectly behaved, model pups. They all were, I'd understimated how hard it is to choose just one! If I'd had my way, I would have recreated the scene in the film Bridesmaids where Megan steals all the pups  Fortunately for all concerned Anthony kept his eye on them all!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ha ha - well we were there 2 hours before we made our decision and only had two to chose from lol. 

Roll on 😃


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Took us hour & a half, but did have 6 to choose from.. Good thing Anthony helped, could have been there all night 

Del17 have you picked a name? Look forward to seeing a photo of which one you chose. 

Helen, you mentioned a sign. When I said bye to Watson he put his paw in my hand, definitely our dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow Anthony is busy this year! mind you with all the good reviews he is getting I guess it is not surprising, also I guess it sometimes just happens this way when the bitches come into season close together.
Helen we were there for over 2 hours with just 2 to choose from too! it was very hard as there was the puppy from the litter we had been following and then Dudley from an earlier litter that we hadn't had updates on at all, so he didn't feel like one of 'our' pups (someone swapped litters due to a holiday), but in the end his daft antics won us over - we should have seen trouble as he kept exploring the edges of the grounds, having to be rescued from behind plant pots etc!! Of course all of your puppies sound perfect and will continue to be so!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I definately believe there is just something that stands out about a particular pup that helps the decision. 
The two girls as you know were fairly different, one darker, very cute with longer ears and slightly bigger, one lighter but a very beautiful face. When mum came into the room they all bounded off for a feed but the darker girl hung back near us - that made my mind up.....then she fell asleep on my youngest and we were hooked!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds lovely, and hearing you say the puppies ran to mum for a feed is lovely, so different to the poor 'puppy farmed' pups.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hfd said:


> I definately believe there is just something that stands out about a particular pup that helps the decision.
> The two girls as you know were fairly different, one darker, very cute with longer ears and slightly bigger, one lighter but a very beautiful face. When mum came into the room they all bounded off for a feed but the darker girl hung back near us - that made my mind up.....then she fell asleep on my youngest and we were hooked!


This is what I loved about visiting Nina. The interaction between mum and pups. Pups trying to suckle at every chance they got


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

One thing is you can tell how much Anthony loves his dogs, and they him.
Thanks for the recomendation!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

His ears will be burning 

I am delighted we found him. My son thinks he is great & he has very kindly promised to get a red collar for Watson because he knows its my sons favourite colour.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwwh!!! Lovely chunky puppies! Anthony said they were a chunky litter! Watsons face is like my Murphy lovely square muzzle! We took two hours to choose Murphy, and he is just my most prefect puppy, can't believe we have had him 7 weeks, he's getting so big! Enjoy them when they are little, I feel I spent so much time worrying I didn't enjoy him enough! 

I feel we are kinda a little responsible for Anthony's increased workload as we have all been recommending him so much, but once u find the perfect breeder u can't help but talk about it! Emmy is also doing well and settling in nicely, both doing great with their recall! I'm sure u will but keep us updated with Lola and watsons progress! Eeeeeeeek exciting times!!!! Jelous!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

I know what you mean about Anthony, but I wouldn't hesitate to recommend him. Not often you can say that. Maybe you are right we need an Anzil Owners Club 

You may be sorry to be kept up-dated 
It has been great meeting Helen through here, we enough met in person at Anthony's to choose our puppies.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

It's great to have a support, someone going through the same thing at the same time!! I DEFFO won't be sorry to be kept informed, This place is the only place I can talk endlessly about dogs without people losing interest and telling me to shut up!! I might even be able to help as I'm only about 10weeks ahead of you. Deffo need an anzil owners club! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

